# Kings don't like my Stretch colors this year...



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, lots of us here love pulling stretches for kings, when we don't feel like going 1kts pulling live cigs or threadfins. My best bites have traditionally come on Stretch 30's (the big suckers) but the 25's seem to do just fine. I've always had great luck on the white body/red head and the hot pink. I've got 3-4 other colors but those have always been my go-to. I tend to pull them around 4 knots. At times I'll also pull YoZuri crystal minnows, but have not yet established them as my go-tos. 

This year, I may have well been pulling turds through the water. They just no likey. 

So you might be thinking, you chump, you are just pulling them where the kings aren't. Well, you might be right, by I've been fly lining threadfins and pin fish and still picking em up at a decent clip (when I can get the baits past the sharks that is).

So my question for you, my wise fellow PFF'ers, is... What colors are you pulling this year for luck and what speed are you pulling them at?

I mean really, catching kings isn't rocket science...but I'm beginning to look like a serious chump in the eyes of the folks that fish with me, busting out all this gear and just burning gas.

Wazzup?


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have always done best with dolphin or firetiger.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

I've been pulling stretch 30 purple and a 25 in mahi colors and a 25 in mullet. The mahi and mullet is working ok. Caught a few on em. Nothing likes the purple!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Phil I am not understanding your speed that you troll. I CONSISTENTLY catch kings (Caught three today) pulling dusters with frozen cigar minnows at just under 5mph, actually I try to keep it at around 4mph. I do pull a red and white stretch 25 along with it, but get 80% more hits on the duster and frozen cigs which is what all three I caught today were on. I would suggest increasing your speeds and switching to tried and true FROZEN cigs and duster rigs.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

He said he is pulling them at 4 knots, or about 4.5 mph. Which is correct. He also mentioned pulling live cigar minnows and thread fins. Which is correct. I guess I'm confused by why you are confused on his speed?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very, Very Confusing.:blink:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I saw the 1knt for live, which threw me, but bottom line for whatever reason they are not biting stretches as much as they are hitting froze cigars.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Xrap in dorado works well for me. buddy uses a yo-zuri and nails them as well.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

we been hammering em on Stretch 25's in Chartreuse, Rapala CD 18's in green mackeral, we always pull both about 5.5 MPH.....


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Stretch 25s will definitely catch them proficiently, but I've had better luck with the Mahi colored ones and not the red head and white bodied ones. Nothing really beats a rigged up cigar though. It seems like as soon as a fresh one hits the water, all the kings in the area know about it.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

My top 3 in order.
1. Black and purple Yo Zuri Bonita (the 6 inch-ish size)
2. Red and silver Drone spoon behind a trolling weight
3. Hot pink stretch 30


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've tried several stretch 25's and never caught a king on them. Same can be said for frozen cigs..

We always catch ours on frozen Northern Mackerel with gold or martigras duster at 6-7mph. Usually get a hit within 100yds if we are marking fish...

Live lining a ruby red has worked well too.

But back on subject. I've tried 3 or 4 colors of stretches. none have ever worked for me...


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Stretch 25 or 30*

I use both the 25 and 30 in any color as long as its pink. Catch ratio is about equal although the hotter it gets the 30 gets bit more.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

CCC said:


> Phil I am not understanding your speed that you troll. I CONSISTENTLY catch kings (Caught three today) pulling dusters with frozen cigar minnows at just under 5mph, actually I try to keep it at around 4mph. I do pull a red and white stretch 25 along with it, but get 80% more hits on the duster and frozen cigs which is what all three I caught today were on. I would suggest increasing your speeds and switching to tried and true FROZEN cigs and duster rigs.


Dusters and cigs for kings always work. Put them way out back or on a planer or down rigger and you'll catch plenty of kings.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks IJabo. To answer CCC and the guys, yes I pull my stretches at 4-5 mph... just under 4knots. I'll start using dusters on the planers and try going a bit faster. I'm ready to put a few in the boat.

Any particular suggestions on rigging with the dusters to not make the baits spin?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

philthefish said:


> Thanks IJabo. To answer CCC and the guys, yes I pull my stretches at 4-5 mph... just under 4knots. I'll start using dusters on the planers and try going a bit faster. I'm ready to put a few in the boat.
> 
> Any particular suggestions on rigging with the dusters to not make the baits spin?


Great question. I have tried breaking their backs, but cigs get real mushy and even frozen if you try to break their backs you will screw the bait up. I try to insert my last hook first, towards the tail of the cig and estimate where the first one will end up in the head, the middle hook I just slightly place in the belly, I then run it beside the boat to make sure it isn't spinning, if it is, I readjust until the spin stops.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks CCC. Do you pull them behind any trolling weights on the surface? Or just behind downriggers/planers?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

The Duster rigs I buy are pre rigged with a sliding weight in the front, best color I have found is the iridescent, with three hooks.


----------



## fish head (Jul 6, 2009)

philthefish said:


> Thanks IJabo. To answer CCC and the guys, yes I pull my stretches at 4-5 mph... just under 4knots. I'll start using dusters on the planers and try going a bit faster. I'm ready to put a few in the boat.
> 
> Any particular suggestions on rigging with the dusters to not make the baits spin?


Start with quality frozen (or fresh dead) cigar minnows. If frozen, thaw in bucket of sea water until pliable. Gently bend the minnows nose to tail each way several times. I use a two hook duster with no nose pin. With the front hook, hook the cigar minnow from the bottom lips out the top catching both top and bottom lips. The key is to have the shank to dead center the cigar minnow's nose. If its off to the left or right any, the minnow will spin. You don't have to hook very far back. You should find that there is a "pocket" where the hook will ride just right. I let the trail hook hang freely. If you get it right it will swim and look natural.

My favorite duster is one with a 1/2 oz silver head with black and red feathers. I also like the silver or gold ones with iridescent plastic tendrils. I usually run two up top about 200 feet back. Ill run one duster/cig behind a planer at medium length, and usually a large drone spoon behind a planer run real short. I pull mine about 4-5 mph. I also like red and white as well but the Bonita seem to live that color too. If trolling over structure, you may try slowing to 2-3 mph. Sometimes they like them slower, plus it keeps your bait in the zone longer.

With this spread, you will catch king if there are any in the area.


----------



## Dale1936 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Trolling for Kings*

Can trolling be effective in the Bay? At what depth should you troll in the bay since it is mainly 35 feet of water?

Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

I like to soak my cigar minnows in a bucket of ice, seawater, and kosher salt (I also use some Bionic Brine and a little bit of baking soda). I try to buy some quality cigs and soaking them overnight in this solution helps them last longer on the hook. In reference to the depth question, we like to try run them at a couple of different depths until we start hooking fish and then adjust accordingly.


----------

